# Team BLD question



## mande (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sorry if this seems stupid, but when should the timer be started during a team BLD? The moment the caller calls first or the the time at which the solver starts solving?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 27, 2008)

Team BLD, as far as I've seen, is conducted exactly like a regular speedsolve. The caller can call out moves during inspection (just like you can plan your cross beforehand) but then the cube is set down and then picked up and the pre-called moves can be executed immediately.


----------

